# Leo shedding



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Managed to get a few pics of my leopard gecko sheding today


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

just before he shed, looks like a ghost!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man thats a great pic.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

pull.......PULLL!!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I like this one :smile:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Last one:
Ent he cute


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shots..


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

grooooooovy


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i love the colour of leopard geckos straight after the have shed.

Great pics


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice shots


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

after he shed is his skin smoother?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Nope. Just before they shed the skin gets all loose and dull (second pic). After they have shed the skin is the same, but all nice and bright :laugh: 
I managed to get a vid of him shedding too, does anyone know where that hosts vids?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

awww- he's pretty damn cute!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wow his color really stick out right after he's done shedding eh... Nice pics man


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics i see a nppotm winner
dixon


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

sweet gecko man


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Managed to get a vid of him loosening its skin, does anyone know where i can host it?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

dont know if this will work: Vid


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

ooo, think that worked, it's him loosening his skin just before he shed. looks kinda drunk!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i cant get the vid to work, dont know if its a prob with me or not.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Video isnt working for me either


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How often do they shed?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Do they bite? He looks cool.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

If I had some space I would get a pair of those guys. They are so cool. Great pictures.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

really awesome pics man.....


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i cant get the vid to work, dont know if its a prob with me or not.


 I'm working on it :nod:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i've heard one or two stories of them biting, but I think its VERY rare. its never happened to me.
as to how often they shed, it depends on their age. Now he's nearly adult its about monthly but when he was younger, it was a lot more often


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that is one crazy mofo of a pet. keep the pics flying in.


----------

